# Carol Caplin



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Anybody else catch her amazing self-scripted and self-produced documentary last night? Cherie Blair must need her head (as well as her face) examined to have got involved with this devious, odious woman. And Tony Blair phoning her late at night for advice - what the f*ck is going on?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Yet another 'misinformed decision' that Cherie has 'innocently' made.

Gren


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah I couldn't believe it ........

can now though


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

All above is true but I'd still knob her though


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> All above is true but I'd still knob her though


LOL, thats what I like about this forum - inciteful political comment ;D


----------

